# How Do You Become An Equine Dentist?



## randira (17 August 2007)

I really need a change in career direction ad really want to know about becoming an EDT.  I am 27 and have a Bsc Hons in Equine Science.  Any advice/info greatly appreciated.

xx


----------



## Tempi (17 August 2007)

try the 'Careers' forum


----------



## hannah87 (17 August 2007)

you could do a grad diploma in equine dentistry at hartpury college, however after the year course u need to do practical work exp and take ur exams, alternatively u could go to the usa and do it there


----------



## Happy Bird (17 August 2007)

From BEVA website

To become a fully trained EDT will take many years of hard training. It must also be recognised that EDT work is physically very demanding, requires excellent horse-handling skills, good client communication skills, high initial capital outlay on training and equipment and finally, excellent business skills to build up and retain a good client base. 

Training can be achieved via a number of routes. In an ideal world, such training would include a large component of an apprenticeship-type teaching with a series of experienced qualified EDTs, obtaining much teaching on a one-to-one basis. 

Information on EDT training can also be gained from the British Association of Equine Dental Technicians (BAEDT). The BAEDT membership consists solely of EDTs who have passed the joint BEVA/BVDA (British Veterinary Dental Association) examination. www.equinedentistry.org.uk 

It is possible that the BAEDT may be able to put you in touch with a fully qualified EDT who could give you an introduction to the type of work which is involved. 

The (BAEDT) do also provide basic introductory equine dentistry courses. Equine Dentistry is a very large and complex subject. The amount of knowledge and experience required cannot be gained from the recently advertised one-week courses at UK Dental Colleges which will instantly train you to become an EDT will not work!

There are various Colleges in America who run short courses (which vary between a few weeks duration) and some of these have definite benefits. However, some graduates of these colleges believe that after even a week or two of training, that they can perform any kind of major dental surgery, despite having had minimal information on dental pathology, infectious processes or wound healing. Very serious injury has been caused to horses in Britain by grossly untrained people, aggressively performing very advanced dental procedures, including the illegal use of sedative drugs at times. The ethos of the EDT training course chosen should be borne in mind if considering gaining training abroad.


----------



## Santa_Claus (17 August 2007)

echo the above. Friend has just left for 8 week course in America and she will then be undertaking a minimum of a 12 month apprenticeship with a very very busy EDT in Yorkshire.

She found it extremely hard to get an apprenticeship though and has been forced to go to Yorkshire for it even though she lives here in Devon where her husband will stay, she will just drive down every weekend!!

Another friend did the Hartpury degree course followed by the American 8 week course and is now a practising EDT in Jersey.


----------



## VictoriaEDT (17 August 2007)

Does your friend from hartpury who is an EDT in Jersey have the initials AMc by any chance?!


----------



## Santa_Claus (17 August 2007)

she does indeed 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I take it you went to Hartpury together?


----------

